# Help! Pictures!



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok I can shrink them - I can bring in url links to a reply - I can do most everything EXCEPT!! paste a pix directly to my replies rather than a link...Help!! whenever I copy a pix there is no way to paste to my reply...I am getting frustrated!

Thx

Catherine


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Catherine, if you want to post a picture in a thread, you need to look under the text box where we write our replies. There is "attach files" and a box to click on that says "manage attachments". A window will pop up where you can choose to either post a link to a website where your pic is, or download directly from your computer. Find your pic, click on upload and it should work. Preview your post to see if it works before submitting. 

Let me know if this helps, o.k.?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought I'd be around at the time I wrote that to offer any help, but ended up having to go do some things around the house. I'm glad it works!! 
You're welcome.


----------

